# Quite electric winch?



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

I want to use an electric winch to lift my 42" plow, I got a 12vdc unit from
farm&fleet 2000lb superwinch, the price was right, but it makes too much
noise, it'l wake my lover(very bad for me!).

I also use the winch to load the plow in to pickup truck, so linear actuator wouldn't work.

anyone know of a *quite* 12 or 24vdc electric winch? (plow weights less then 100lb)

Tommy


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I've never heard of a quite wench....


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

should have purchaced a better quality winch in the first place
also try synthetic rope it will take some noise out of it


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

My 3500 winch is not to loud. But its on my bike. Did you look at a hand crank winch.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

blazer2plower;1509233 said:


> Did you look at a hand crank winch.


:laughing:

Could rig up a hand-crank winch with a cordless drill...


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

> should have purchaced a better quality winch in the first place


None of the brands give noise information in their descriptions(specs).

but this add from tractor supply for a Champion Power Equipment™ 2,000 lb. Winch Kit 
lists quite operations in the very first review.

Tommy


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom what is it you try to do? If your winch wakes.up your partner. Is she sleeping in the truck. I only ask. Because all winches are noisy. There are things. you can do to make them less noisy. Run Synthetic blue rope. Spray WD40 on your wire. Make a box to put around you winch.


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

> Tom what is it you try to do?


blazer2plower, I live in a trailer park and I love to plow snow, but the park owners
have the equipment and manpower to plow the paved roads, so I have to get up 
and plow our block before they do(take all my fun), that means I gotta start a 5am.

if I used my current winch to lift the plow not only could it wake my lover, it could
generate complaints from the other people.

I replaced the plow skids with casters and have had zero complaints for the last
two years.

Tommy


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

OK the only thing I see wrong with that winch from tsc is the gears are NGWN type planetary geartrain also known as plastic do you ride your bike on trails? If I would not get that on from tsc. Is your bike out all the time? If so when was the last time you serviced. It? They do need a little TLC From time totime


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

OK the only thing I see wrong with that winch from tsc is the gears are NGWN type planetary geartrain also known as plastic do you ride your bike on trails? If I would not get that on from tsc. Is your bike out all the time? If so when was the last time you serviced it? They do need a little TLC From time to time


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your worried about a winch. But is that ATV electric or something?? Ain't that thing a gasoline engine with an exhaust and a muffler?? Get over waking pple up. do u think the trailer park owners care if they wake up pple


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

> But is that ATV electric or something??


Yes, it electric(batteries). not sure I'd call it an ATV, more like ROV or Drone.

is very quite even with the chains.



> do u think the trailer park owners care if they wake up pple


They do it because they have to, I do it for fun. my fun shouldn't cause problems
for others.

Tommy


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok then. If your "lover" understands then who cares the'll get over it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I know they make a manual lift go with that if your so concerned.


----------

